# Les quais du port.



## Corsicum

Les quais du port.
_Je t’attends au port, sur les quais au débarcadère_

J’ai vu _*lungofiumi* _mais pour un port de bord de mer je n’arrive pas à l’assimiler.
Pourquoi pas *calata ?*
Grazie


----------



## Anaiss

"Calata" me semble perfect, si spécifique que je ne le connaissais pas.
Un mot plus général: "banchina"?
Imbarcadero, aussi.


----------



## matoupaschat

Cela me fait penser au célèbre film de E.Kazan, avec Marlon Brando : "On the waterfront", "Sur les quais", "Fronte del porto"


----------



## Corsicum

Excellent, merci à tous les deux.


----------



## Anaiss

matoupaschat said:


> Cela me fait penser au célèbre film de E.Kazan, avec Marlon Brando : "On the waterfront", "Sur les quais",* "Fronte del porto"*


Farei fatica a capire di cosa si parli esattamente, però, con "fronte del porto". Immagino sia la traduzione che hanno dato all'epoca?


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> Farei fatica a capire di cosa si parli esattamente, però, con "fronte del porto"  Stavo chiacchierando circa "quai". Immagino sia la traduzione che hanno dato all'epoca?  Esatto . E tuttora valida .


----------



## Anaiss

Non voleva essere una critica personale, solo non mi convince molto come traduzione _specifica _di "banchina" o "imbarcadero".


----------



## matoupaschat

Ma lo so, Anaiss, cosa vai a cercare ? Mi divertono sempre i titoli stranieri dei film, proprio perché non sono traduzioni, e il "quai" di Corsicum mi ha portato a divagare , chiedo venia .


----------



## Anaiss

matoupaschat said:


> Ma lo so, Anaiss, cosa vai a cercare ? (*??*) Mi divertono sempre i titoli stranieri dei film, proprio perché non sono traduzioni, e il "quai" di Corsicum mi ha portato a divagare , chiedo venia .


In realtà pensavo solo ad altri utenti meno esperti in italiano. 
Avrebbero potuto ritenere di poter usare normalmente l'espressione che hai citato.


----------



## matoupaschat

Oops , non ci avevo pensato !


----------

